# Lyft Tax Summary Total Non Ride Payments



## Park Ranger (May 21, 2017)

What are the total non ride payments? Guess it should be added to my total ride payments for tax purposes?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Park Ranger said:


> What are the total non ride payments? Guess it should be added to my total ride payments for tax purposes?


Bonuses, promos, and cleaning/damage fees. All income. That's why you keep the receipts for any special trips to the car wash and any cleaning supplies you buy for "emergency purposes".


----------

